# TK1 replacement drop out screws



## wkwong (Nov 29, 2005)

I drove home Sunday from Masters track nationals (9 hours drive, 8 in the rain) and just discovered one of the dropout screws has fallen out while the bike was on top of my car. Does anybody know how to get them or a part number to order them? Super Dave? Thanks for any help!


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

wkwong said:


> I drove home Sunday from Masters track nationals (9 hours drive, 8 in the rain) and just discovered one of the dropout screws has fallen out while the bike was on top of my car. Does anybody know how to get them or a part number to order them? Super Dave? Thanks for any help!


You can get the set screws from McMaster-Carr I'm pretty sure they are M4 x 0.7mm. The length required is really dependent on your gear selection.

If you strike out finding some online, shoot me an email. 
I resigned from Felt after wrapping up the 2017 model year development in February but I've got a few of the track frames and can send you a set screw.

Hope you weren't rained out at track natz.

-SD


----------



## wkwong (Nov 29, 2005)

Dave, thanks a million! I found them on MC. I'll get the Stainless version since the OEM ones I had were starting to get a little rusty. 

Unfortunately my main events (200m & TS) got rained out completely. Frustrating but there's nothing you can do about it. Tom Mahoney & crew did a great job of trying to make it work. I appreciated that. 

Best of luck on your next endeavor. You're a fountain of knowledge and I'm sure it'll be a good place.


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

wkwong said:


> Dave, thanks a million! I found them on MC. I'll get the Stainless version since the OEM ones I had were starting to get a little rusty.
> 
> Unfortunately my main events (200m & TS) got rained out completely. Frustrating but there's nothing you can do about it. Tom Mahoney & crew did a great job of trying to make it work. I appreciated that.
> 
> Best of luck on your next endeavor. You're a fountain of knowledge and I'm sure it'll be a good place.


Be careful with stainless, it's a bit softer. Don't try to get away with using a ball-end hex key.
bummer about the weather, you coming out here for Worlds next year? It'll be 74 degrees and bone dry inside  Hope to catch you at the track if you do although I certainly won't be contesting any sprint events.

I landed at 3T and will be working on the next generation of products there with Gerard Vroomen. Pretty excited to have such an incredible resource. The first new item was our adjustable Apto stem, then Discus Plus 650B road wheels, most recently we introduced the worlds first high performance multi-surface bike.

Cheers,
SD


----------

